# JDY Fiction - Suburban Homestead



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

"Suburban Homestead" copyright 2013 by Jerry D Young

Comments welcome.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Yay!!! A new story! I know what I am doin' tonight!


----------



## MamaTo3 (May 25, 2012)

Just finished reading. I enjoyed the story very much.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Couldn't even put it down for the super bowl. Thanks for the excellent read!


----------



## americasfuture (Jan 2, 2013)

Very good, and ill admit, i spent the second half of the Super Bowl reading it! Geaux Ravens!!


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

Loved it when I picked it up from Amazon. Left a 5 star review. BTW, I also read Mr. Man and could not stop raving about it to my wife and family. More please?


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

willallen, I'm planning a few more non-prep/PAW novels for the future. Have a couple in the works I just need to finish. Just want to get a few more of the shorts done while I'm still coming up with ideas.

Thanks again.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Another good story Jerry! Thanks!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Good writing from the Best. Always good to read JDY. GB


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks, Jerry. I really enjoyed The Contract too. Anyway, I enjoyed the way Suburban Homestead slowly unfolded as I waited for the other shoe to drop. Jerry, you sly dog!

P.S.
My wife couldn't figure out why I was having to wipe my eyes (darned allergies!) while I was reading parts of Mr. Man until I told her what was going on in the story. I'm not usually that prone to, uh, allergies, since I can sit stonefaced through "Bambi" and "Old Yeller", but I do have a three year old daughter.


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

Such a realistic possibility ( probibility? ). Thouroughly enjoyed the story! I am a voracious reader, keep them coming.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Only read 5 pages, but will finish tonight, so far, I can say, I do not want to leave work so I can finish, but I have to go hunting before season closes... Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for another good read!


----------



## cdevidal (May 17, 2012)

Wonderful, hope-filled story! I'm also grateful that it was clean -- no sex, curse words, blasphemies, etc. Good, clean, hopeful fiction, based on the kind of crisis that I think is most likely to happen.

=======SPOILER ALERT=======
Some helpful criticism: When he got his job back from Gus, the reality wheels began to fall off. Seemed like he was scraping by in the beginning, and then suddenly with only a twelve percent raise he was able to afford all kinds of interesting things. That twelve percent would likely have been swallowed up by rising prices of food and gas, etc. I found myself comparing my preps at my above average salary with what I supposed his was saying, how in the world could he afford all that stuff?? I also was anticipating violence that never came. Seemed to me that life was still pretty normal toward the end, which doesn't seem right in a world where the sheep are constantly fed an entitlement mentality. Also I'd anticipated either a laxing of code laws due to the crisis and/or a sharp increase in government interference. Surely SOMEONE would have seen the online tool purchases and put two-and-two together. Things like these probably would have made the book longer, but they would have added realism.

But that may just be me. I may be biased; I've been wanting to read some prepper fiction where things don't always go well, like they do in real life, but which still ends pretty well nonetheless, giving hope to me the reader.

Anyway, great job. A better job than I could have done. I really want to be like Jacob now. Quite a hero. Keep up the good work. :congrat:


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you! Glad you like the story.

And I always appreciate constructive criticism. Some good points. 

In explanation, Jacob was making a very good salary to start with. Preps were just taking up quite a bit of it as they hurried to get ready for come what may. And then, with the severance package, The family had quite a bit of money to carry them through. Then, on top of the 12% raise was the resigning bonus, another three months salary plus.

Being an expert in his field, with lots of experience, Jacob was pulling down $100k after taxes before the loss of the job. That meant about $112K a year after getting it back, and about $28k as the bonus.

And for this story I wanted to show that not every crisis or time of trouble will result in total anarchy or a true PAW situation. Life will go on, more or less normally, even if somewhat changed, after many events.

I have lots of stories were things do not go as well as they did in this lone. LOL

But almost all of them I try to keep things clean, the main characters moral, and the violence not too graphic, and necessary to the story, not just gratuitous.

If you read any more of the stories I hope you like them. I don't get over here very often anymore, due to several reasons, so I might not see comments on a timely basis, but I do appreciate them all. Thank you again.

Just my opinion.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Great to see you back on here! I just found this story and it is so believable! I really enjoyed it and it is also filled with hope. Thank you Mr. Jerry


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, thank you! I am really glad you like the story and found it to be something that can bring hope. Not every situation is a lost cause.

Just my opinion.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome, great read, keep em coming... miss your input here...


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## butch630434 (Sep 19, 2015)

thank you sir


----------



## Parnell505 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've read that story several times. A good story never gets old!


----------

